# Did get this from a Chicagoland area Carnival



## Mailman1960 (Jun 12, 2021)

Cannot find who posted the original but was found at a carnival


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Cannot find who posted the original but was found at a carnival


I got mine from the Sussex County Fair. It used to have colored sand but I dumped it out. Acl Coke dated 1969.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 13, 2021)

Here's mine!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Here's mine!
> View attachment 226390


The un-cola. That's a nice green stretch bottle. Looks more stable than mine. They stretched mine at the waist. The top is as heavy as the bottom. It can be stood up be is an accident waiting to happen. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes yours is stretched too much.
The Uncola upside down glasses lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Yes yours is stretched too much.
> The Uncola upside down glasses lol.
> View attachment 226395


I can't believe mine has not gotten broken. I got it then I was 12 and that was  45 years ago. Here are two Coca-Cola glasses from the 60's. Made by Liberty Glass.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I can't believe mine has not gotten broken. I got it then I was 12 and that was  45 years ago. Here are two Coca-Cola glasses from the 60's. Made by Liberty Glass.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Very nice, my last name is pronounced Coke (KOC) have a small collection coke related products. Always lnterested in more


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Very nice, my last name is pronounced Coke (KOC) have a small collection coke related products. Always lnterested in more


I have Nos Coke collectibles. I will post pictures tomorrow. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 13, 2021)

Those glasses are really nice!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have Nos Coke collectibles. I will post pictures tomorrow.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Giddy up, they don't have to be collectibles maybe unusual.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Giddy up, they don't have to be collectibles maybe unusual.


I have these 3 things. Ice bucket and 2 different salt shakers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have these 3 things. Ice bucket and 2 different salt shakers.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do like the first one if you're willing to get rid of it, I'm not sure how we would handle the sale of it I suppose I should get a PayPal account. Or is there a way to contact off this outstanding Antique Bottles net


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

I had a teacher back in the 1970s named Koc. I'm getting old, because I can't remember what he taught in High School, either that or I smoked too my pot in the parking lot before class.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 15, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I had a teacher back in the 1970s named Koc. I'm getting old, because I can't remember what he taught in High School, either that or I smoked too my pot in the parking lot before class.


That would have been my teacher too since I went to school in the seventies, in Czechoslovakia it's pronounced like your coughing not a real common name but maybe I bought a pin roll from you in the alley


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I do like the first one if you're willing to get rid of it, I'm not sure how we would handle the sale of it I suppose I should get a PayPal account. Or is there a way to contact off this outstanding Antique Bottles net


Of course. I will PM you. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

